# us citizen coming to aus for three months... questions



## nj8199 (Sep 19, 2010)

im us citizen and i just got my working holiday visa 462 approved
im wonder what's next? the email i received with visa grant number is that all ill need to provide at the airport and to immigration in australia aside from the financial requirements and insurance etc?

also, can anyone suggest any good websites to purchase insurance for my time there? there are soo many out there and i dont know whats best.

also, i read i need a tax number? can anyone provide info on getting that. ive read its best to get it when i get there along with a bank account. any info regarding that would be appreciated.

thanks!!


----------

